# Market Says I Have Purchased An App, But I Didn't!



## mechgamer123 (Jun 15, 2011)

Ok, so let's say that I downloaded an app, such as quickclock advanced, from a non-market source, and I used Titanium backup to restore my applications after switching roms. Since the non-market version wasn't getting updates, I decided to un-associate the app from the market using TB, then uninstalled the app completely and wiped market data/cache. However, the app still says "purchased" even though I never purchased it on android market. Is there any way to fix this without making another google account? Thanks!


----------



## nars (Jun 18, 2011)

Stop bootlegging, bro.

But seriously, I've never heard of anything like this happen to any accounts before. When you download from 3rd party apps or other sources, google shouldn't recognize it as a "valid" application.

You've got yourself quite a case here.

wa-wa-wa-wa-waiiiiit.... If it says you paid for it (even though you didn't, shouldn't be able to download it again?)
Go into your market and settings menu. Look @ your "paid" apps and see if it's still there. If it is, and you're downloading a "purchased" app that you really didn't pay for due to downloading from other sources; I would highly suggest donating to the Dev.


----------



## mechgamer123 (Jun 15, 2011)

nars said:


> Stop bootlegging, bro.
> 
> But seriously, I've never heard of anything like this happen to any accounts before. When you download from 3rd party apps or other sources, google shouldn't recognize it as a "valid" application.
> 
> ...


I don't have any bootleg apps on my device. If I try to download, it gives me an error message. "download declined"

Sent from CM4DXGB using Tapatalk


----------



## TheTyler0013 (Jun 27, 2011)

Same here man. Happening with root explorer for me


----------



## CdTDroiD (Aug 10, 2011)

Its a problem with the new market guys, try un installing updates in settings under market and see if that helps


----------



## OldBaldy (Jun 12, 2011)

Does it for me with any "free App of the day"that I got from the Amazon market.

Sent from my DROIDX w/Vortex ROM


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

OldBaldy said:


> Does it for me with any "free App of the day"that I got from the Amazon market.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX w/Vortex ROM


Yeah I got rid of the Amazon Market and now I can't buy some of the apps I got from there.

To solve it I made a 2nd account to just use for the market and I can switch to that account and buy anything I want. Lame solution but it works.


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

TheTyler0013 said:


> Same here man. Happening with root explorer for me


same here with root explorer.. sent an email to google. waiting to hear back


----------



## sstang2006 (Aug 24, 2011)

Any new update on this, I'm having the same issue here.


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

Long story short: Google will recognize it as being "purchased" if the package name is the same. If you have a pirated version of the app, then that's when it happens most frequently. Most devs, if they create a free version of an app, will use different signing keys and a different package name for the free version.


----------



## mechgamer123 (Jun 15, 2011)

I just created another google account and purchased the app through there.


----------



## sstang2006 (Aug 24, 2011)

mechgamer123 said:


> I just created another google account and purchased the app through there.


I contacted Root Explorer and they re-directed me to Google. Google said I'm not the only one and that they are looking into it.

Time to add a second account for now.


----------



## Nayners (Jan 10, 2012)

Same thing is happening to me (root explorer). The kicker is, that I go to the web market, under my orders, its says purchased! I try to download on my nexus, and it says it has not been purchased!

I just spent 20 mins with Google on the phone. My issue was given a ticket number, and the problem was forwarded to a specialist. We'll see!


----------

